# My Angel. <3



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My sweet little Lexie. :love5:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a cute pic, she is so sweet! She looks so cozy too. Where did you get the bed? Not that mine need another one or anything.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I would love to get my hands on both Lexie AND Roo! And what a delight to get to see both of those little faces in this thread!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aw what a cute pic, she is so sweet! She looks so cozy too. Where did you get the bed? Not that mine need another one or anything.


Thank you Paula! That is one of their absolute fave. beds! It is so soft!!!! I have had it for awhile, about a year, or more. I just googled it for you, and the only place that I can find that has any left in stock is this one place. _Link removed _You will love it, and so will Pip & Roo. It's so snuggly! You can wash the whole bed. I throw it in on warm wash, dry on low, it comes out perfect! 

I gotta get another one too before they are gone! Eeek! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

kimr said:


> I would love to get my hands on both Lexie AND Roo! And what a delight to get to see both of those little faces in this thread!


Awww, such a sweet thing to say! : ) Thank you!!! I'd like to get my hands on Roo too. Maybe Paula will give her to me, then I'll share them both with you.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

kimr said:


> I would love to get my hands on both Lexie AND Roo! And what a delight to get to see both of those little faces in this thread!


Aw that's so sweet of you, Kim! Roo sends kisses!  xx



TLI said:


> Thank you Paula! That is one of their absolute fave. beds! It is so soft!!!! I have had it for awhile, about a year, or more. I just googled it for you, and the only place that I can find that has any left in stock is this one place. _Link removed_ You will love it, and so will Pip & Roo. It's so snuggly! You can wash the whole bed. I throw it in on warm wash, dry on low, it comes out perfect!
> 
> I gotta get another one too before they are gone! Eeek! :lol:


Thanks for the link, T! I feel it necessary to check the link now so erm.. we'll see what happens. 



TLI said:


> I'd like to get my hands on Roo too. Maybe Paula will give her to me, then I'll share them both with you.


No, no, you have too much on your hands already with 4. I'll help you out and take Lexie and share her and Roo with Kim.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Thanks for the link, T! I feel it necessary to check the link now so erm.. we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you have too much on your hands already with 4. I'll help you out and take Lexie and share her and Roo with Kim.


You're very welcome!! I promise you will love it! Nice, quality bed that will hold up to wear and washing for a long time. The pups will LOVE how soft and cozy it is! 

There is this one too. Looks super soft as well. I think they are hard to get these days. 










Multipet-Yap-SEMMULA 18" Soft Heavy Duty Oval Dog Bed! | eBay

*Maybe they can be like the traveling pants, and we'll send them back and forth.*  :wink: :lol:


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lexie looks like a little pampered queen. Love her.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww yes she's so sweet. I love the bed.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She looks so comfy!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwwww Little Lexie Lou you are so so so sweet. Love your bed and blankie as always. So pretty just like you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!! I promise you will love it! Nice, quality bed that will hold up to wear and washing for a long time. The pups will LOVE how soft and cozy it is!
> 
> There is this one too. Looks super soft as well. I think they are hard to get these days.
> 
> *Maybe they can be like the traveling pants, and we'll send them back and forth.*  :wink: :lol:


:lol: :lol: Oh, that second one looks nice too, I think I like the one you have better though, it looks softer. It's really a pretty good deal price wise too. I say that probably because I'm used to that MS bed price now - and considering how many I have of those. lol. (I recently bought another brown one and have one of them at work now. :hello1


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

vicsta55 said:


> Lexie looks like a little pampered queen. Love her.


Thank you Tori! : ) She is just a wee bit spoiled. :wink: :lol:



efinishya said:


> Awww yes she's so sweet. I love the bed.


Thank you Elza! : )



sakyurek said:


> She looks so comfy!


Yes, all nice cozy and warm. : )



pam6400 said:


> Awwwww Little Lexie Lou you are so so so sweet. Love your bed and blankie as always. So pretty just like you!


Thank you Pam! : ) You are just so very kind! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> :lol: :lol: Oh, that second one looks nice too, I think I like the one you have better though, it looks softer. It's really a pretty good deal price wise too. I say that probably because I'm used to that MS bed price now - and considering how many I have of those. lol. (I recently bought another brown one and have one of them at work now. :hello1


Yeah, the one I have is awesome!! I am thinking about getting the other one too, though. Just to check it out.  Price wise I think it's great! It's def. a quality bed. Not cheaply made. I have seen beds that look like they are going to fall apart before you get them home priced at $30. :/ I think the MS bed price is pretty reasonable for the quality, and honestly, this bed is made even more sturdy. I guess that's the way I'd describe it. It's not near as big as the MS beds, but it's very well made. I think you'll be quite pleased. The extra plus to me is that you can throw the whole thing in the wash. The one in the pic has been washed umpteen (a word my Dad uses, lol) times, and it still looks new. 

I still only have the 3 MS beds. I have them lined in front of my fire place. They still love those as well. But they also love their big round bed that they can all curl up together on. Just bought another one of those the other day. Will be here Wednesday. Mine like the super plush stuff. I guess it feels good next to their skin. I'm going to order another one of the Yap before I can't get them anymore. And possibly the other one pictured. I can store them if I'm not using them for later. 

We all had so much fun tracking down those MS beds. :lol: For like a month there was new threads with new MS beds. Exciting stuff! :lol: Loved it!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwwwww! Look at her all cuddled up! So adorable.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lexie is beautiful, and looks so snuggly in her bed.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, how gorgeous! xxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow I want a cuddly soft bed like that for my self. She looks so comfy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> Awwwwww! Look at her all cuddled up! So adorable.


Thank you Rachel! : ) She'd stay that way if I'd let her. :lol: The cozier, the better to her. :lol:



tulula's mum said:


> Lexie is beautiful, and looks so snuggly in her bed.


Thank you so much! : )



mrsb said:


> Oh my, how gorgeous! xxx


Thank you very much! So kind! : )



CHITheresa said:


> Wow I want a cuddly soft bed like that for my self. She looks so comfy.


Me too! They need to make adult sizes. :lol:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Lexie is so cute and comfy looking in her bed


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Adorable! She looks so comfy in the furry blankie and bed.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

perfect cozy bed for a little angel...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> Lexie is so cute and comfy looking in her bed





cchipman said:


> Adorable! She looks so comfy in the furry blankie and bed.





nabi said:


> perfect cozy bed for a little angel...


Thank you all so much!! She loves that bed!! : )


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this....what a sweetheart. She does look very angelic!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I don't know how I missed this....what a sweetheart. She does look very angelic!


Thank you Kimberly! She is quite angelic. :love5:


----------

